

HP Board meets to decide on new CEO: considering Meg Whitman - Jun8
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/09/22/technology/hewlett-packard-board-meets-on-replacing-ceo.html?_r=1&hp

======
Jun8
It seems the battle for HP's soul is not over yet. Apotheker's recent snafus
will probably get him removed. I wish the Netflix board were as perceptive.

